
Ubuntu 20.04 beta is out - hd4
http://releases.ubuntu.com/20.04/
======
BeeOnRope
If I install the beta, is the final non-beta version just an `apt get upgrade`
away, or is a reinstall recommend?

~~~
hd4
Yes, you can upgrade that way or by doing 'apt full-upgrade'.

------
harikb
Surprising this is not linked to from the homepage. They should, to get more
people trying it out. I have been waiting for Kernel 5.4 based LTS release.

